# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Есть проблема...

## Диа

Не знаю, там ли пишу... Проблема такова: у нас деревня, есть отличный большой центр досуга, огромное трехэтажное здание, возможности гигантские, НО руководству ничего не надо...трое сотрудников, которые являются полностью устроенными работать не желают, все инициативы жителей и внешних совместителей игнорируются, работы с детьми нет, худруку интересно только репетиции с возлияниями с ее приятелями...директор пенсионер, появляется на работе...скажем редко...никакие жалобы, просьбы ни к чему не приводят...им наверное в идеале клуб на клюшку, чтобы никто не ходил и не пачкал и не видел, что у них творится...беспредел и безнадега...детей в деревне много, пойти им больше не куда...Что посоветуете?

----------


## Наташкин

*Диа*, а вы работаете в этом клубе?  Если да, то берите всё в свои руки, начните с себя, покажите пример, как надо работать.

А если нет? Познакомьтесь поближе с их работой, может быть всё-таки что-то проводится и делается. Они же работают и зарплату получают, есть планы, отчеты...их нужно выполнять.

----------


## Диа

Я веду кружок на полставки...два года, как говорится не для денег, а для души...личный пример не работает...все предложения игнорируются, планы...да есть планы...на бумаге, а мероприятия толком не проводятся и на них мало кто ходит, есть кружки, которые только на бумаге, а фактически работает только три и их руководителям работать не помогают, а наоборот мешают всячески...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Диа*, 

Если все так плохо, тогда один выход: Написать письмо, под которым собрать подписи жителей поселка и обратиться с ним, для начала, к вашему учредителю. Письмо,обязательно написать в 2 экземплярах. Второй экземпляр вам должны  зарегистрировать и вернуть на руки. В течении 1 месяца вам обязаны будут дать ответ. А уж дальше будете смотреть, что делать.

Только, честное слово, меня удивило ваше сообщение. В связи с выплатой стимулирующих, контроль за работой Домов культуры усилился. Нагрузка тоже. По крайней мере, в нашей области.

----------


## Диа

Писали...куда только жители не писали и на прием к Главе ходили...директор пенсионер со связями, худрук двадцать лет сидит и ничего не делает, после очередного нагоняя пару тухлых пошлых мероприятий и снова тишина...инициативных полуставочников сжирают, убивая своим пофигизмом, им становится неинтересно работать в таких условиях и они уходят, а были такие классные педагоги...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> директор пенсионер со связями


Что ж за связи у него такие крутые? А в прокуратуру не обращались?

----------


## Диа

> Что ж за связи у него такие крутые? А в прокуратуру не обращались?


В прокуратуру...ну это уж совсем как то...законы напрямую вроде не нарушаются, то, что работают спустя рукава...не повод...да и менталитет деревенский...жаловаться не любят, но точка кипения достигнута...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> законы напрямую вроде не нарушаются,


Почему ж не нарушаются? Если люди не исполняют в полном объеме своих должностных обязанностей, то получается, что они присваивают незаконно выплаченную им заработную плату. Конечно, прокуратура это уж совсем крайняя мера, я это прекрасно понимаю. Но если вы везде писали, везде ходили и ничего не действует на вашего директора, то тогда страшно и подумать кто его покровители. Может быть не к тем людям обращались? Напишите в газету в районную.Если там статью не напечатают - в областную. Я уверена - в районной администрации есть свой сайт - оставьте там заметку о бездействии вашего руководства. Есть в каждом учреждении культуры (ну, по крайней мере должна быть) Книга обращений граждан. Пусть ваши односельчане напишут в нее свое обращение. Книги проверяются, жалобу обязаны будут рассмотреть и принять меры. Кто бы ему не покровительствовал, но если начнут появляться жалобы, статьи, обращения в разные инстанции - покровители отойдут в сторону и не станут в грязи копаться - себе дороже будет.
Самое главное - правильно организовать компанию.

----------


## Диа

Ну вот пример...собралась девочка хореограф увольняться, так как сил нет с их ленью бороться, возмущенные родители обратились в общественную палату...в итоге на собрании ей и досталось за манипуляции детьми и родителями...ждем конечно ответа Учредителя...но надежды мало...уж очень директор в себе уверен...

----------

